# Những quy tắc cần biết khi nuôi dạy trẻ với phương pháp Montessori



## hong nhung (26/9/18)

*Nuôi dạy trẻ bằng phương pháp Montessori đang dần phổ biến nhờ hiệu quả vượt trội trong việc phát triển trí tuệ và tinh thần độc lập của trẻ.*



​
Những quy tắc nuôi dạy trẻ bằng phương pháp Montessori dưới đây sẽ giúp ích cho các bậc cha mẹ khi thực hành việc chăm sóc, hướng dẫn, dạy bảo con cái từ giai đoạn trẻ sơ sinh cho đến nhiều năm tháng tiếp theo của trẻ :

*1. Tôn trọng trẻ trong mọi vấn đề*
Chỉ cần đặt mình vào địa vị của trẻ sẽ hiểu được trẻ muốn gì và cần gì để đáp ứng. Tại sao bé lại khóc, có khi chỉ đơn giản là trẻ thức dậy ngược đầu giường cũng có thể khiến bé khó chịu. Lúc này một cái ôm có thể giúp bé bình tâm trở lại.

Tôn trọng nhu cầu của trẻ em cũng giống như việc đáp ứng mong muốn của người lớn, trân trọng nhu cầu của trẻ là cách dạy trẻ về sự tôn trọng và tính lịch thiệp. Có những ngày trẻ không muốn ăn thì không nên ép bé, cũng giống như chúng ta có những ngày sẽ ăn ít hơn hoặc không cảm thấy ngon miệng, như vậy là điều bình thường.

*2. Tự do vận động*
Cho trẻ không gian và cơ hội để di chuyển. Không nên chỉ để bé trong một chiếc cũi hay một nơi an toàn nào đó là đủ, trẻ nhỏ cần không gian đủ lớn để khám phá và thử những khả năng vận động mới. Khi trẻ lớn hơn có thể kích thích trẻ bằng cách tập leo trèo ở những không gian an toàn. Khi trẻ em có thể học hỏi để vận động, điều này giúp trẻ học hỏi qua một môi trường trẻ có thể tự do di chuyển, khám phá.

*3. Tự do lựa chọn*
Luôn đưa ra những lựa chọn cho con tự quyết định. Cha mẹ chỉ cần đưa ra 2 lựa chọn đồ vật hoặc cách làm, giải quyết vấn đề điều này giúp bé có cảm giác được tôn trọng và tự mình suy nghĩ để có cách làm tốt hơn . Ví du như trẻ có thể ăn tối ngay bây giờ hoặc có thể ăn tối muộn một chút cùng với mọi người, trẻ có thể mặc quần màu xanh hay màu đỏ với sọc xanh tùy thích.

*4. Dạy trẻ sự tự lập*
Tạo cho trẻ những cơ hội để thực hiện những việc cá nhân. Trẻ em không thể thực hiện mọi việc giống như người lớn, tuy nhiên đừng nên xem trẻ không thể tự làm bất cứ việc gì. Việc của cha mẹ để giúp trẻ có tính tự lập, tự giác đó là thiết kế những vật dụng, tạo ra các cách làm đơn giản hơn để trẻ em có thể tự thực hiện được mà không cần ai giúp đỡ. Ví dụ như thay vì dùng quần bò kéo khóa thì dùng các loại quần chun hoặc quần đính băng dán để trẻ có thể tự mặc quần áo. Khi trẻ còn nhỏ có thể cho phép trẻ tự ăn, xúc thìa hoặc dùng tay,  mặc dù bừa bộn nhưng bạn đang cho trẻ cơ hội luyện tập.

*5, Khả năng giao tiếp*
Giọng nói khi giao tiếp với trẻ cần là một giọng nói rõ ràng và tròn vành rõ chữ. Đọc cho trẻ tên những đồ vật xung quanh để trẻ dần tăng tích lũy vốn từ. Nói chuyện với trẻ cũng giúp hình thành chuẩn mực giao tiếp với người lớn và cách lắng nghe. Tôn trọng trẻ khi nói chuyện với trẻ. Không chỉ giao tiếp với trẻ và nói với trẻ việc gì cần làm hoặc không nên làm mà cha mẹ cũng có thể trò chuyện thêm với trẻ về mọi việc xảy ra trong ngày.

*6. Dạy trẻ bằng cách gợi ý khuôn mẫu thay vì sửa lỗi*
Dù thế nào cũng không nên để trẻ cảm thấy tâm trạng tồi tệ, ngay cả khi trẻ làm sai, bạn không nên chỉ trích thay vào đó hãy đưa ra một khuôn mẫu và cách thực hiện nó. Không nên khiến trẻ cảm thấy là mọi việc quá to tát mà chỉ cần nhận thức được đó là một việc làm không đúng. Tiếp theo, nhắc đi nhắc lại nhiều cho trẻ cách làm đúng một cách chậm rãi, không cần thiết phải nói việc này là sai, bạn chỉ cần nhẹ nhàng hướng dẫn trẻ cách làm đúng thôi.

*7. Sử dụng đồ chơi, vật dụng đơn giản*
Không nhất thiết phải cho trẻ chơi những món đồ lóng lánh, bắt mắt có giá đắt tiền, trẻ em thường chỉ bị hấp dẫn và chú ý tới món đồ chơi đó trong một thời gian ngắn. Đồ chơi có thể kích thích trẻ dùng tay chơi và lặp lại nhiều lần như gắn vòng vào đúng vị trí, ném bóng vào rổ.. sẽ giúp trẻ tăng sự tập trung và dành nhiều thời gian để chơi hơn. Nên chú trọng vào những đồ chơi khiến trẻ phải tập trung để chơi nhiều hơn 2 giây, không nên mua món đồ chơi mà trẻ chỉ cần bấm một nút và đồ chơi tự động tiêu khiển. Phương pháp Montessori rất chú trọng đến sự vận động và điều khiển của tay, những trẻ có thể dùng tay từ sớm và thành thạo sẽ phát triển não bộ tốt và nhanh hơn, do đó món đồ chơi kích thích sự hoạt động cầm nắm, vận động tay luôn được ưu tiên.

*8. Thật kiên nhẫn với trẻ*
Giúp trẻ giải quyết các vấn đề vướng mắc trẻ gặp phải sẽ giúp trẻ từng bước tiến gần hơn đến tầm nhận thức cao hơn, thay vì bỏ qua các sự cố xảy ra với bé, cha mẹ có thể kiên nhẫn và kiên nhẫn hơn mỗi ngày để giải thích, tìm cách xử lý vấn đề và hướng trẻ đến hành động đúng hơn, tốt hơn. Dù mất thời gian một chút nhưng về lâu về dài trẻ sẽ có bước tiến vượt bậc và phụ huynh là người được hưởng thành quả, bạn sẽ không phải mất thời gian với trẻ khi trẻ lớn lên với những kĩ năng và nhận thức tốt. Không nên bế ẵm trẻ và rủ trẻ ngủ, điều này khiến cho trẻ phụ thuộc vào cha mẹ và không tự mình tìm cách để tự ngủ, điều này cũng tương tự với các hoạt động khác.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

